# BBQ Eng's Fattie Throwdown #1 - Calzone Fattie tons of Qview



## bbq engineer (Apr 12, 2009)

I call this one Calzone Fattie.


----------



## rivet (Apr 12, 2009)

You are the king, my man! What a fattie! Very good concept and execution.


----------



## got14u (Apr 12, 2009)

wow that is awsome. how do the grren olives taste in the fattie. I am sorta scared to try them ?


----------



## fire it up (Apr 12, 2009)

So beautiful...
Should have sent a poet...


Seriously though, that thing looked amazing.
I have so many things added to the to-do list, and this just went high up on the list.
Nice job!
Excellent addition of the smoked garlic also.  One of the absolute best fatties I ever made was done with smoked garlic, it really adds a whole new level of flavor.


----------



## pensacolajim (Apr 12, 2009)

Great looking Fattie! I might have to think up a couple of new ideas. Looks like my bar is getting lower.........
▼
▼
▼
I have to get it back up with yours


----------



## ol' smokey (Apr 12, 2009)

Now that's a Fattie. Great qview.


----------



## tld (Apr 12, 2009)

you have a winner here


----------



## bbq engineer (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the kind words...And Rivet, I guarantee next time this is sitting on a bed of your Sicilian tomato sauce. Thanks again for the recipe.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=75574


----------



## the dude abides (Apr 12, 2009)

Nice looking Fattie!


----------



## tasunkawitko (Apr 12, 2009)

excellent! this is one that will be on my to-do list!


----------



## blacklab (Apr 12, 2009)

Two words Awesome,


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Apr 12, 2009)

Looks awesome BBQE.  Nice job


----------



## bigsteve (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## azrocker (Apr 13, 2009)

*Points* for a great weave. I am still practicing. Great looking fattie and man, what originality.


----------



## swinging meat (Apr 15, 2009)

Great looking fattie, but what type of dough did you use for the crust??


----------



## smokingscooby (Apr 15, 2009)

That's a shwweeet looking fatty!! 
How did the bacon taste, after being marinated by the pepperoni?


----------



## bbq engineer (Apr 15, 2009)

I used regular ol' refrigerator pizza dough. Next time I will use twice as much or make my own. It came out of the oven crusty and delicious.


The pepperoni grease dripped away like I thought it would, and the bacon / pepperoni were an excellent combo...smoky and spicy! Thanks for the points!


----------



## meat hunter (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey there BBQ, looks pretty awesome. I was debating on what to make as my first smoke on the new smoker. I think a fattie might be a worthy contender. By the way, I cant get that kiln insulation idea out of my head, thanks allot LOL. Its all Ive been thinkin about since you turned me on to it. I have some ideas I want to run by you, get your take on them. Later....


----------



## bman62526 (Apr 16, 2009)

Fargin A - awesome eats there!  Wow - and to think, I made home made dough about 10 days ago, and didn't think to reserve some for that type of treat!  For sure I'll be doing a similar fattie this weekend.  I like the idea of having the sauce seperate from the fattie...Bravo!


----------



## grothe (Apr 16, 2009)

Wow, great idea and a super lookin fattie....this one's goona be tough ta beat!!
Nice job BBQ Eng!!


----------



## bigtrain74 (Apr 29, 2009)

All I can say is............

*WOW!!!!!!*


----------



## spirit deer (Apr 29, 2009)

Excellent!

I wonder how a loaf of frozen bread dough would work for the crust.


----------



## cman95 (Apr 29, 2009)

That is just too kool for skool. Great job and presentation.


----------



## heliboydoesbbq (May 23, 2009)

OK smoked the pizza calzone [email protected]!!! great views and exicution another great Idea! and I here by add it too to the list of 4th of july treats.. I think I'm gonna have to try them out first!   Thanks for the inspiration!


CHEERS!


----------



## isutroutbum (May 23, 2009)

Awesome!!!!!!! That is so great! Nice work and thank for posting. You folks constantly amaze me w/how creative everyone is!!!

Points!

Best,
Trout


----------



## ronp (May 24, 2009)

Perfect.


----------

